

Growing iPhone Development into a Viable Business (~$100/day with ads) - hbien
http://www.seoxys.com/growing-iphone-development-into-a-viable-business/

======
blasdel
Why not make $100+/hour as a contractor writing iPhone apps for people with "a
really good idea"?

~~~
patio11
For one, you have to work an hour. Often, several, right in a row. When other
people want you to.

------
JunkDNA
Thanks for posting a "middle of the road" kind of story like this. I have
found all the stories from the extremes of iPhone app revenue curve to be
almost completely useless in understanding how to grind out a reasonably
profitable app.

------
ardit33
still, this is sad. 36k a year. Just open a coffee shop, and you will make a
lot more.

~~~
jrnkntl
And you have to work a lot more, consider this, invest ~40 hours in a simple
application and get $100 a day for it. Sounds better than juggling with
coffeebeans and latte macchiato's every day.

~~~
patio11
I'm happy if it is sustainable for him, but it relies on a) continued
downloads and b) advertisers continuing to be willing to pay $0.70 CPMs for
advertising in joke apps to iPhone users who are demonstrably unwilling to pay
$0.99 for things.

But yeah, there is no magic like having already written code. All additional
work you do (marketing, new versions, SEO, etc) acts as a force multiplier for
all the work you've already done. It's capitalism at its finest (since you're
leveraging intellectual capital).

Plus you can always play the "Hey, if I can write one application and make
$100 a day, and the application doesn't take the majority of my time to
maintain or support... couldn't I write _two_ applications and make $200 a
day?" game.

